# AS3 -> Windows-Gamepad ansteuern



## MisterDan (4. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es überhaupt möglich ist, einen Standard-PC-Gamepad mit Flash CS3 also mit AS3 anzusprechen.
Ich bin seit 2h ununterbrochen auf der Suche und finde nichts darüber. Nur über den WiiMote-Controller, aber so einen habe ich nicht.

Danke für euere Infos... mfg

MisterDan


----------

